# Blyth a coal shipping port.



## Thomson (Dec 13, 2006)

Recently I have noted some photos and comments about Blyth and this prompts me to want to learn more about the place and its coal export trade, before and during WW2. I am interested in first hand information for which Ships Nostalgia is great.
My queries.
-In its hey day how many colliers used the port in any week?
-Were there any especially well known regular calling vessels?
-How were seafarers recruited and was their pay considered adequate?
-Was there an identifiable community of families living locally for these men?
-Are there any tales of characters or worthies in the trade?
-From WW2 records I see a very high incidence of Blyth vessels being sunk in
the first half of the war - is there any local record or memorial to them?
-Is there a museum or place of records and photos for the port and vessels?
During my seafaring period I met a few engineers from Blyth and they were all very friendly, helpful and reliable and down to earth chaps and all the better for it.


----------



## BlythSpirit (Dec 17, 2006)

Without being too big headed I hope - you can have a look at my gallery for a lot of the regular colliers that came into Blyth.

In the heyday of the port it wasn't unusual to have upwards of thirty colliers in Blyth.

There was a museum called Blyth Staiths, but I am not sure if it is still open.

The high incidence of sinkings off Blyth in the first part of the war was partially due to Blyth having a submarine base in both world wars, and the German Navy was`aware if this, hence they had a heavy presence off the coast and caught quite a few trawlers and coasters.


----------



## Thomson (Dec 13, 2006)

Blyth Spirit thanks for your information, much appreciated.
I have enjoyed re-looking at your gallery and confirm you have every reason to be "big headed" about such an interesting gallery.
Regards.


----------



## Belford Wilson (12 mo ago)

Would love to see your gallery for Blyth Port if still available. Thanks


----------

